# Zaino Z6



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, I love this stuff!

My first Z6 experience last night...

I got home and while there was a wee bit of light left outside, got the car washed, into the garage, almost dried off and applied/buffed OCW. Left the heater on and went inside for my dinner and a wee rest.

Got back out gave the Mini a final buff and cracked open the Z6. First thing I thought was 'what a smell' :doublesho:argie:. So applied as per the instructions, and found it really easy to use. The garage by this time was smelling like a sweet shop :lol:. I finished off, had a wee tidy up and looked at the car and thought 'nice shine', but no more than that really, and went in for the night.

Not an Arsenal fan, but that was a good game last night, and well done the gunners. :thumb:

Anyway, got the car out this morning to go to work and WOW :doublesho I couldn't believe how slick and wet the car looked! It defo looked better than last night.

I tried to get a few snaps, but the light was bad, my camera's gash, and so are the pictures. :wall:

You'll need to just trust me that I've never seen it look so good, yet all it had was a quick wash, OCW on and then Z6 on a few hours later.

For £7 and using a tiny amount combined with the results I can't believe this stuff :thumb:




























ps. I should add, I do know that this won't give me much protection and that it's made for looks and not much else than a very glossy QD. Next time I use it, I'm going to try to lock-in the shine with something... any recommendations anyone? The only other Zaino I have is Z8, but have a large selection of sealants and waxes...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yeah Z6 is great. Just sold my bottle though as I have a trillion QDs. Don't find much better than citrus bling for adding that little something at the moment.

I'm not sure about "locking in" that shine but sticking to all zaino I'd without a doubt use Z8 after it for that little bit of protection.

The car is looking good.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yip Z2/5, Z6, Z8 is a winner for me!

The Lil' Green Buggy looks good mate!

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

If it stays dry today then, I'll give it a wee Qd at home-time and try some Z8 on it then for easiness. Thanks Spoony :thumb:

Z2 and Z5  Not up on my Zaino Cueball, I'll get a wee look around and see what they do. Nice tip about them, and thanks for the complement squire. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> If it stays dry today then, I'll give it a wee Qd at home-time and try some Z8 on it then for easiness. Thanks Spoony :thumb:
> 
> Z2 and Z5  Not up on my Zaino Cueball, I'll get a wee look around and see what they do. Nice tip about them, and thanks for the complement squire. :thumb:


Z2 or Z5 is the first bit of the zaino look....after ZAIO of course 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> If it stays dry today then, I'll give it a wee Qd at home-time and try some Z8 on it then for easiness. Thanks Spoony :thumb:
> 
> Z2 and Z5  Not up on my Zaino Cueball, I'll get a wee look around and see what they do. Nice tip about them, and thanks for the complement squire. :thumb:


Z2 is a sealant which is terrific, creates a great look.
Z5 is also a sealant I believe which has light filler sin it - I almost prefer this one on the darker cars.
ZAIO is great preperation if you are going to do the whole hog Zaino wise.

Give Z8 a blast though. Doesn't take too long and smells marvellous. Also it gives a great look.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Wooof - just read up a bit on CYC. My mind is filled with science :doublesho:lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Z6 is without doubt thee best QD. 

Some people say it's expensive but I think it's more than worth it for the finish it left. 

I've tried maybe 5 or 6 QD's now and none could touch Z6, it's genuinely the only one that made a real noticeable difference to the paint.

Z8 imo would be like Z6 but with protection.  Lots of people wipe down with Z6 then Z8 to give excellent results and as cueball said get some Z2/Z5 on there and that'll keep that slick look for longer.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

gally said:


> Z6 is without doubt thee best QD.
> 
> Some people say it's expensive but I think it's more than worth it for the finish it left.
> 
> ...


Stop making me regret selling my Z6 . My firm favourite atm is Victoria Wax QD or Valet Pro Citrus Bling. I'm trying to slim down the colelction again.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Wooof - just read up a bit on CYC. My mind is filled with science :doublesho:lol:


Basically:

Hunner's to do, all different things, one after the other...on and on....

Still think it's worth it mind you! :lol:

:thumb:










:lol: nothing but a pic hoe.....


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Z6 folllowed by Z8 is a win in my book..

Having said that I have had awesome results on the Mrs's Golf from just washing it and giving it a go over with just Z8.

Deffo looks better after 12h.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Still think it's worth it mind you!


:doublesho

:argie:

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> :doublesho
> 
> :argie:
> 
> Stunning :thumb:


Cheers...

All my stuff is here if you want to try before you buy... just need to get your lazy behind over to EK*... 

:thumb:

*I know you're busy mate...don't worry*


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

gally said:


> Some people say it's expensive but I think it's more than worth it for the finish it left.


Yeah, read/heard a few folk say that too. I got mine for 9 bucks - but I have several far more expensive QD's that do nowhere near as good a job or are nice to use.

Sorry, I said in my starting post that I paid 7, it was defo 9, sorry about that.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Cueball! I will get my scrawny ass over there soon. Still not had my Spin Doctor out for a play... but not really had a chance to use it anyway. Yer no a bad lad.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Its cracking stuff is Z6 - I've just bought Spoony's bottle as well (thanks)..!

Once the car is prepped with Zaino AIO (via DA if poss), then alternate layers of Z2 (or Z3 / Z5) with Z6 give a very nice sharp glassy finish - I'm sure you will be please if you took the plunge for the rest of the kit..! :thumb:

I've found that Z5 has little real world filling ability from what I've seen, compared to Autoglym SRP or Black Hole anyways.

FK#425 is very close to Zaino Z6 though, and is available in larger size too.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Z6 is a awesome QD.

When people say its expensive its usually the people that have not seen just how little you need to use, that goes throughout the whole range and when you look closly you will infact be shocked to find its actually one of the more pocket friendly products.

So come on buy some.....

www.zainoeurope.com

Robbie


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Well said Robbie - I know my car's tiny, but I'm positive I used only 5 skooshes! And that was the ENTIRE car done (paint, glass, chrome). I read the bottle first and it said about tiny amounts and I thought 'ach they all say that' but seriously, one squirt did the roof no problem.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah Robbie is right...you use a very small amount of all the products....

It takes a bit of time to get it around your head TBH...

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Z6 is a awesome QD.
> 
> When people say its expensive its usually the people that have not seen just how little you need to use, that goes throughout the whole range and when you look closly you will infact be shocked to find its actually one of the more pocket friendly products.
> 
> ...


I think the expensive thing stems from people comparing it to Last Touch or Reglaze rather than standalone detailers. I think its on the money in terms of the QD market, as most are around the 8-12 quid mark.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The likes of last touch are more imo a wipe down product that won't "add" anything to the finish.

The likes of Z6 will add something to the finish. A little does go a long way, i'm not even half way through my bottle and i've used on maybe 8 details now.

Twice on my own with 2 layers each time.

A little whoring but this was before a meet I went to last year, quickly washed the car before the meet and wiped down with Z6, honestly this is how it came out and i'd also driven 50 miles by this point...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Lovely deep shine :argie::thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Agree with you about adding something... so many for me do no more than clean and a few add a _slight_ bit to the look... where-as Z6... well it's just brilliant IMO


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It is, I noticed it the first time I used it and I had used maybe 3 QD's before I bought Z6. SP SD and FK425 and neither came close.

I'd always thought a QD was just to catch any left over wax and dust ect... until I used Z6, and realised it actually could add that "just detailed" look to the car, even after multiple washes.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh... do you mean I'll have a few washes worth of 'protection' from it?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No I just mean after a few washes after waxing the car then using Z6 after washing it, it restores that "just detailed" look imo.


----------



## corbettjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

ah mate ! If you're impressed with Z6 get your mitts on some Z-AIO, follow it with Z6, then hit it with some Z5. Z5 is incredible stuff - it gets amazing after curing too like the Z6. Get 5 coats on it over a weekend - with Z6 between each coat - you can top it with Z2 as well as it has the best optical properties of the lot... that's what zaino recommend as a top off even after z5. Then top it with 2 coats of Z8.

Mirror on wheels stuff which will last ages... ! Now happy shopping at Zaino Europe ! lol !!!!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

gally said:


> No I just mean after a few washes after waxing the car then using Z6 after washing it, it restores that "just detailed" look imo.


Ah right, gotcha - thanks gally :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Agree with the less is more philosophy, it actually works in practice too. Get yourself something like a PET spritzer / atomiser type bottle, decant the Z6 into it and one spritz will easily do a whole panel.

Edit: This type of thing that can be found on ebay..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Agree with the less is more philosophy, it actually works in practice too. Get yourself something like a PET spritzer / atomiser type bottle, decant the Z6 into it and one spritz will easily do a whole panel.


Why bother with doing that, when the Z6 bottle just needs one spritz too?!!??!

What am I missing?!?!? :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Z6 standard bottle generally sprays way more product that you need.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Z6 standard bottle generally sprays way more product that you need.


Ahhh ok... not found that myself...thanks!

Do you not just use a "half spray" with it?!?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## corbettjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

same with Z8... you need tiny amounts


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone noticed how similar Z6 & Z8 actually smell too?? Guessing there's a fair few of the same ingredients in there but love both, Z2 is also an awesome product!!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Ahhh ok... not found that myself...thanks!
> 
> Do you not just use a "half spray" with it?!?!?!
> 
> :thumb:


Fairenoughski - each their own - but the spitzer works for me


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Fairenoughski - each their own - but the spitzer works for me


I thought I was missing out on something, that's all!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Also - maybe I've been unlucky, bet virtually every bottle of Z6 I've had, the chuffing spray head has leaked, no matter how tightly affixed 

However applied - its still cracking stuff


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Stop tempting me, I've spent too much this month as it is!! :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Also - maybe I've been unlucky, bet virtually every bottle of Z6 I've had, the chuffing spray head has leaked, no matter how tightly affixed
> 
> However applied - its still cracking stuff


May have a nice smelling parcel soon then lol? I hope this is not the case I think it is packed nicely enough.

As for Z8 I put mine in a Zympol Spritzer... they are worth a look.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Leodhasach said:


> Stop tempting me, I've spent too much this month as it is!! :doublesho:lol:


Value and 'bang for the bucks' is this stuff's strong point IMO - go on, you know you want to :devil::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Zaino trial party @ Cueballs!!!!

:doublesho





:lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

:lol:

Fancy dress?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

gally said:


> :lol:
> 
> Fancy dress?


****tail dress! (knowing cueball)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

Only for the birds (and Dennis...some pair of legs on the boy! )!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Spoony said:


> May have a nice smelling parcel soon then lol? I hope this is not the case I think it is packed nicely enough.
> 
> As for Z8 I put mine in a Zympol Spritzer... they are worth a look.


Just arrived..! Smelt great and it leaked - only a tiny tiny bit though, just enough for me to be able to tell what the parcel was through smell alone :lol:

Thanks for packing so well dude - very much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

oh oh can I wear my rubber sui...

second thoughts best not

:lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Just arrived..! Smelt great and it leaked - only a tiny tiny bit though, just enough for me to be able to tell what the parcel was through smell alone :lol:
> 
> Thanks for packing so well dude - very much appreciated :thumb:


No worries, I was thinking I should have packed better but I went and sealed it before I had bought the extra bubble wrap.

How it arrived so quickly is beyond me considering it was sent 2nd class yesterday. Royal Mail are a law unto themselves.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Spoony said:


> How it arrived so quickly is beyond me considering it was sent 2nd class yesterday. Royal Mail are a law unto themselves.


I know someone you could ask.... oh... if he could be bothered explaining it to me.... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

yetizone said:


> Also - maybe I've been unlucky, bet virtually every bottle of Z6 I've had, the chuffing spray head has leaked, no matter how tightly affixed
> 
> However applied - its still cracking stuff


My sprayhead has snapped, had it in my hand one day whilst wiping the car down, first couple sprays were alright. Went to do the bonnet, pulled the trigger and the whole thing fell to bits.

So now have to dab it onto a cloth :lol: it's still a fantastic product. Not expensive at all either.


----------



## corbettjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

the z6 bottles are not great - especially the new ones for some reason. I keep old bottles to transfer the spray top just in case ! I go through loads of the stuff ! lol


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Just a thought from a newbie*

As a newbie who knows nowt........after getting the Zanio finish as you like it wouldn a coat of carnuba wax be a sealant?.........


----------



## corbettjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

nah man ! But if you like you could use carnauba wax then use a sealant like Z2 or Z5 over the wax. Looks amazing. mirror on wheels stuff. And lasts and lasts. But Z-aio is so fast and easy to apply, what's the point... And I swear it gives as good a gloss and depth as well sorted wax.

Once you try the full Zaino experience you'll never go back !


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Blockwax said:


> As a newbie who knows nowt........after getting the Zanio finish as you like it wouldn a coat of carnuba wax be a sealant?.........


No need to wax over Zaino in fact it would probably dull the Zaino finish.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Blockwax said:


> As a newbie who knows nowt........after getting the Zanio finish as you like it wouldn a coat of carnuba wax be a sealant?.........


A wax or sealant..... Both do the same job at the end of the day, IMO no need for further expense and time by using both.... That's just me though maybe...

After a few coats of Z2, Z6, Z8 there is no need for anything else!!



:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

As everyone says, Z6 is a stand out product but then if you go the whole Z route - Z-AIO, Z2/5 with Z6 between coats, Z8 etc - you will get one seriously impressive result at the end of it. :thumb:

If I wasn't so weak when it comes to buying new stuff I could even settle for just having the Z range, but that ain't happening! :wall::lol:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm a massive fan of the Zaino gear - easy to use and delivers a fantastic result. I've got most of their range and i am now comitted to buying only Zaino.


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Err Errr*

At the risk of being a numty..........where do you buy this Z6 stuff from ??


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/z-6-ultra-clean-gloss-enhancer-spray/prod_469.html


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

I had forgotten how good Z6 is . About 2 years ago I used it all the time but more recently I have been using the Werkstatt system so obviously have been using Acrylic gloss to compliment it. Anyway a couple of weeks ago as the weather was nice I decided to revisit Raceglaze 55 as I hadn't used any in ages and then the next time I washed the car I found some Z6 under the sink, there were just a few sprays left in the bottle but this was more than enough to use as a drying aid and it left my white car looking stunning. 
As soon as the weather gets better I am going to strip all the protection off my car and revisit Zaino AIO, Z2, Z6 and Z8 for the summer show season. I always felt that Zaino gave the best finish and long lasting protection of all the products I own but I never really got on with Z2 pro as I found it a little tricky to use unless the weather conditions were absolutely spot on. 
Maybe I was doing something wrong ? Too much product perhaps ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Blockwax said:


> At the risk of being a numty..........where do you buy this Z6 stuff from ??


www.zainoeurope.co.uk

It will look nice on the jag 

:thumb:


----------



## corbettjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah speak to John at zaino europe


----------



## corbettjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

ScoobyDan said:


> I had forgotten how good Z6 is . About 2 years ago I used it all the time but more recently I have been using the Werkstatt system so obviously have been using Acrylic gloss to compliment it. Anyway a couple of weeks ago as the weather was nice I decided to revisit Raceglaze 55 as I hadn't used any in ages and then the next time I washed the car I found some Z6 under the sink, there were just a few sprays left in the bottle but this was more than enough to use as a drying aid and it left my white car looking stunning.
> As soon as the weather gets better I am going to strip all the protection off my car and revisit Zaino AIO, Z2, Z6 and Z8 for the summer show season. I always felt that Zaino gave the best finish and long lasting protection of all the products I own but I never really got on with Z2 pro as I found it a little tricky to use unless the weather conditions were absolutely spot on.
> Maybe I was doing something wrong ? Too much product perhaps ?


It's difficult here in the tropics sometimes - humidity. If it's difficult to remove you're prob using too much - but use some Z6 to wipe it over that normally sorts it. Chat to Robbie at Valet Magic too he:driver: knows his stuff more than anyone when it comes to Zaino


----------



## bexiga (Nov 19, 2010)

I've just got some Z6 and AIO. Havent tried them out yet, but reading all the comments on this QD makes me want to go to give my car a QD [ My car is in storage for the winter ] I guess I'll have to wait another month or so before trying this stuff out. I do have Z8 and I love the stuff. Have been using z2 and z8 so far. I plan on doing a full Zaino detail in the spring [ clay, finishing polish, Zaino AIO, z6, z2, z8 ] Cant wait. 
P.S - The smell is also awesome, Kind of reminds me of a barber shop smell, or it could just be me ? lol
Cheers


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

yetizone said:


> Its cracking stuff is Z6 - I've just bought Spoony's bottle as well (thanks)..!
> 
> Once the car is prepped with Zaino AIO (via DA if poss), then alternate layers of Z2 (or Z3 / Z5) with Z6 give a very nice sharp glassy finish - I'm sure you will be please if you took the plunge for the rest of the kit..! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Same as I found. If anything FK#425 added more gloss and slickness than Z6 :thumb:


----------

